# Pitboss: Smoking a brisket on smoke



## CruzMoreno (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey everyone,
New to the forum, new to my Pitboss Pro Series 1100.

I'm still trying to figure out the P setting. I'm smoking a brisket for Christmas and want to know if I anyone does it on "smoke." And if so, what P setting do you use?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2019)

I use the smoke setting on mine for the 1st hour then I bump up to 225. 6 on the p setting


----------



## CruzMoreno (Dec 12, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> I use the smoke setting on mine for the 1st hour then I bump up to 225. 6 on the p setting


So start the brisket out on smoke with the p setting on 6 for the first hour, then turn the dial to 225 and keep it there for the rest of the cook. What temperature will that cook the brisket for the first hour on smoke w/ the p setting at 6?


----------



## mike243 (Dec 12, 2019)

I run 3-4 hours on smoke on p6 the. Kick it up to 225-250 , my controler is a little different than yours even though its almost identical, my P settings dont work when i leave the smoke setting, I suspect yours will have more swing on lower temps than mine in order to produce more smoke at any set temps,


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2019)

CruzMoreno said:


> So start the brisket out on smoke with the p setting on 6 for the first hour, then turn the dial to 225 and keep it there for the rest of the cook. What temperature will that cook the brisket for the first hour on smoke w/ the p setting at 6?


Wont raise the temp a whole lot only using the smoke setting. Mine runs about 180 on smoke. Cant tell you what IT will be after an hour because every brisket is different in size.


----------



## tropics (Dec 12, 2019)

Your location would help. I do not have your smoker but I know if I set mine on smoke here with the temps outside,I don't think it would get over 100*


----------



## CruzMoreno (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm in Houston, TX. It's getting pretty cold as of late but not below 50


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 12, 2019)

yeah the higher the temp the less smoke you'll get, if you like smokier meats check into a smoke tube. some people are happy with the amount of smoke ya get from the pellets and some are not.


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 13, 2019)

P setting regulates the time between augur activation. If it is running below the temp you set it to, lower the p setting. If it is running hot, raise the p setting. That said, the cooler it runs the more smoke you'll get and smoke production drops off with higher temps. You can play with it by running at a lower temp and lower p setting to get it to produce smoke more often. On the smoke setting it should be running 120-180F depending on the ambient temp and p setting. 

With pellet grills not producing dense smoke above 225F, it's recommended that you utilize the smoke setting to run a low smolder for the first 1-4 hours and then crank the temp to actually cook the meat. 250-300F is good for brisket. I believe Aaron Franklin does his at 285F. Wrap when the internal temp hits 160-170F. Your finish internal temp is going to be 200+, could be 203-208F, whenever it is probe tender. Cook with the fat cap facing down to protect the meat. Contrary to popular belief, rendering fat is not basting the meat if you cook fat side up.


----------

